# Pigeon covered in strong glue - found at construction site



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know what I can use to take the glue off? I've done the whole Dawn soap and water thing, but this isn't oil... he was covered in garbage, plastic, hair, leaves... he would've died. I've taken all that stuff off, but he's still disgusting, with all his down feathers falling out. What do?


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about the situation. Back when I worked with glue we used acetone / nail polish remover to get the glue off of us. Here is a link that discusses using this and other things (like vegetable oil, petroleum jelly, other commercial solvents):

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Super-Glue-Off-Hands


I'd be very cautious (and if possible run it by a vet) before using acetone / nail polish remover with pigeons. At the very least I'd begin by trying a small amount on a small region of the bird well away from the face and see if it worked and didn't cause any irritation, and if it seemed OK I might then proceed to use it elsewhere. I'd also probably be careful to wash any remaining acetone off with water after (hopefully) it did its job in removing the glue.

I hope someone else can give you more definitive advice. Best of luck with the situation!

-Howard


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

See I would of said to trim between the feathers where it hinders movement and it will moult it's feathers and should grow back ok. Imo using acetone on an animal isn't too wise what would happen if it preened itself and ingested some. Just make sure its happy with plenty of food and water and grit


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree with remo entirely. If for some reason you did think it necessary to try to remove some of the glue, I'd definitely recommend trying safer-looking methods like vegetable oil.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Where would I trim? Do you mean the flights and stuff?  I was trying to figure out how to force a molt..
And yes, I'll try vegetable oil!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what you could use that wouldn't harm the bird, I would just use a small scissors and cut all the glue away. To force a molt put the bird in a room with 16 hours a light and in a few weeks reduce the light to 7 hours over a few weeks like winter and he should go through a molt. forcing a molt is not some thing you can do fast.
Dave


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hot water removes adhesives from many things but since it is a life one has to be very careful about. Also not sure which kind of glue it was but usually hot water works even with the strongest glues like we have "fevi quick" in India which if comes in contact with skin doesnt leave it without keeping that portion in warm water for long or with a nail paint thinner.
To try the method if glue is somewhere on tail feathers you can take a cotton ball dipping in hot( or atleast more than just warm) water and pour that water by squeezing the cotton ball over the feather where it is no skin and then gently remove that glue with the same cotton and try to wipe it off going from upper end to lower end. 
Where you cannot use hot water you can try it with warm too. And if anywhere you can't use any warm water too then cutting those feathers will be the best option for a bird because it cannot be done through chemicals for chances of intake in body as remo said.

Do update how it goes.


----------



## Rich (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd just get him moving comfortably and keep him or her in the loft for however long it takes to molt. I don't think you are going to save these feathers. But, I don't know much.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi November-X-Scourge,

From the archives of Pigeon Talk in this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/tar-on-pigeons-31724.html

The following individual post on the topic of how to treat a 'glue bird':

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=336320&postcount=15

It's a lively group discussion on different approaches for different feather problems. I tried to 'short cut' you to the relevant post on treating glue trap birds. I also had a glue trap rescued juvenile pij and tried to locate Detachol from a local retailer but was unable to find such a resource. When I googled the MSDS on Detachol, it appeared to be the same as Mineral Spirits. Not synthetic mineral spirits, just plain old mineral spirits like what our grandparents bought. 

In the absence of a local Detachol source, I minimally dampened a cloth ( Turkish towel style might be a good choice ) with mineral spirits allowing mostly the fumes to remove the glue. I immediately 'dawned' the bird after getting the glue off the feathers and kept pijie in a warm, low-traffic & light area with the presumptive food and water. The bird took it all in stride and bounced right back for a relatively quick release.


----------



## Rich (Apr 3, 2015)

That's cool!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Removing Glue from Bird Feathers
http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/img/articles/image_25.jpg

Learning how to remove glue from bird feathers can come in handy at times. When you lay glue traps down to get rid of rats or mice in your home, it is important to keep away all pets from the traps. Sometimes your bird may get some of the glue in its bird feathers by accident. Removing the glue carefully is vital so that you do not damage the feathers. To learn how to remove glue from your bird’s feathers, see the following tips. %%AFC-ADVERT%%

You Will Need
• Bird toy or treat
• 2 soft cloths
• Vegetable oil
• Water

How to Remove Glue
• To begin removing glue, make sure that your bird is calm and is not moving about. Keep the bird occupied with a treat or toy so you can begin to clean. You could cover up the bird’s eyes with a cloth to calm him down.

• Take one of your soft cloths and dip it into vegetable oil. Rub this gently on the bird feathers with the glue on them, and leave it applied for a few minutes.

• Now, with the other cloth, wipe away the oil and glue from the feathers.

• Repeat these steps until you have managed to get rid of all the glue and oil.

• With some mild soapy water, wash the bird so that the oil is completely removed.

Read more at http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/bird_advice/removing-glue-from-bird-feathers/25#Sf0KUxzEQO8tzjrO.99

http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/bird_advice/removing-glue-from-bird-feathers/25#RH98QoBb4Oid1Bci.97


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Jeez, thanks guys! I'm going to trim all the feathers I can, though I cant just cut all the glue off because its right down to the skin. I have a very nearby hardware shop so I'll try and get my hands on some of these mineral spirits! First, I'll try to wash with the vegetable oil... it seems less.. invasive? Will do this tomorrow after school, and WILL UPDATE!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Jeez, thanks guys! I'm going to trim all the feathers I can, though I cant just cut all the glue off because its right down to the skin. I have a very nearby hardware shop so I'll try and get my hands on some of these mineral spirits! First, I'll try to wash with the vegetable oil... it seems less.. invasive? Will do this tomorrow after school, and WILL UPDATE!


Can you post a pic of the glued bird. I would say PEEL the glue off as best u can, and any really damaged feathers, actually PLUCK. Others u can scissor and then allow the bird to grow some more. I would NOT use any solvents or nail polish remover or acetone as that is used to euthanize some birds, it is toxic to inhale. It would be very risky unless u could gently cover birds face to keep fumes away from inhalation and then use a bit at a time. I would also not let it touch skin again for absorption reasons. I would do it more mechanically with scissors and plucking and peeling if I could. A picture would be most beneficial. You could even call ANY vet and ask them for free advice over phone as to what to use or a wildlife centre may offer info.

Come to think of it, one of my budgies got caught in a fly glue trap a few years ago and some warm soapy water got it all out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The vegetable oil will help to break down the glue. Peeling will pull the feathers. That would be painful. Many different web sites advise you to use cooking oil, and vets do too.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What to get the glue off with depends on the type of glue that is involved and the strength of the glue.

Detachol is used by veterinarians, in medical settings, and in general for adhesive removal when on skin. It is not acetone and it is a dampened cloth not a wet one. There is minimal handling involved which helps keep the stress levels down. The feathers remain undamaged.

I would guess it depends on how long November can keep the bird. If the feathers get damaged, it will need to have a forced molt or wait until the next molt. Two month minimum throwing in the clean up time.


----------

